# German Shepherd Dogs (pictures)



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

So I know some of you don't know the existence of the gold color on GS or that even exists. also know that there's another thread on here talking about golden Shepherds (golden ret. x GS) this has nothing to do with that. this are purebred GSD. 
here are some pics of them with the litter and some family too.
most of this dogs are from the Rhein Moselring blood lines and english lines.
here are some of their blood lines
Perine Vom Rhein-Moselring - German shepherd dog
Kirios Schwartz da Quinta ABC - German shepherd dog
V Klodo von der Partnachklamm - German shepherd dog
V Cindy vom Steigerwaldgrund - German shepherd dog
SG Dixi von der weißen Taube - German shepherd dog
Bingo Vom Dalwigerholz - German shepherd dog

this is my girl Maggy

































pics from her litter and parents
father
















mother









Maggy's litter


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

other golden shepherds family and some of Maggy brothers


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the pics of the Golden GSD. 

Beautiful puppies!


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

She doesn't look quite as golden as some of those, but here is my Ditto. Glad to see these because so many people try telling me she isnt a GSD because of her color. BTW Maggie is beutiful!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful dogs, enjoyed the pictures!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I mentioned this on another thread, but Ditto appears to be a very light sable with bright points  Also either lacking the mask and mantle, or possibly reverse mask? But those genetics exceed my knowledge. 









There is so much variation in the GSD. These are some great reference sites:
4GSD - Coat Colours
GSD Patterns, Colors, Coat Lengths & More
Illustrated Standard of the German Shepherd Dog, COLOR & PIGMENT


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the photos! They are beautiful dogs!


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

> vicky2200 says:
> She doesn't look quite as golden as some of those, but here is my Ditto. Glad to see these because so many people try telling me she isnt a GSD because of her color. BTW Maggie is beutiful!
> 
> 
> ...


yep it's true. no one believes that they're GSD. but they are. people need to read the old books of GSD and they will see golden GSD there and that they are purebred.
in some european contries they exist, here in Portugal, England, etc.
oh by the wat if you don't know either it also exists grey GSD. I can post pics too.


by the way Ditto is also beautiful. 
does she have white dogs in her blood line. cause the lack od the masc sometimes results from that. 
also in the cross between golden or recessive black/tans with sables.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Lin said:


> I mentioned this on another thread, but Ditto appears to be a very light sable with bright points  Also either lacking the mask and mantle, or possibly reverse mask? But those genetics exceed my knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not really sure. Theres really no black on her back, except one or two hairs. The shes pretty much light golden and white, with black in her tail and a very small amount by her ears, which appears to be disappearing. I have noticed however that on her face she has a white shaped heart, and I think its adorable. In the pictures its almost impossible to see.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Sables can be as light as to have nearly no black markings. Many of the dogs pictured by the OP appear to be sable, for example. And genetically the genes that control markings on the face are completely different than those that control the black on the body. Thats how you get the black mask but with no saddle (which can be caused by either sable or blk/tan lacking the saddle) or a saddle with no black mask. And then there is the mantle, which is the marking that covers the forehead. 

There is also the reverse mask, like a husky









Aaaannnddd theres always the genetically white GSD, which can come in varying shades of cream


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

oh by the wat if you don't know either it also exists grey (blue) GSD. I can post pics too.
this color results in the cross between black and Sable color. and in some contries they use the white GSD with the black ones to get to the grey (blue) color. but as you may know here in europe the white GSD are not considerate GSD since the world war II. now they're swiss shepherds.
so here the white GSD can't be registered as GSD. they are purebred GSD but in their register (pedigree) they are swiss shepherds.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I remember your dog! She's gorgeous. The coloring looks a lot like my Massie who was a high mix gsd. 

We just don't have that color here in the U.S. The closest I've seen is red sable. 

My Rafi is the same golden/red color but he is a sable (he's either a pb malinois or a mal x gsd).


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

I actually didn't know they came that color. I'd seen them mostly gold(tan?) and think they are beautiful. All the colors that shepherds come in are so beautiful!


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

yes the golden shepherds born like the sables ones with the same risk on the back as the sables. as you can see on the pics of Maggy's litter. but while the risk on the sables one grows, the one on the gold ones fades away. 
about the mask: as to do with the colors that are used on the cross dogs. 
for ex: if you want a gold one with a full black mask you cant cross sable with golden or a recessive black/tan with gold genes. cause the sable color makes the mask go away. 
same with the white color.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Marytess said:


> oh by the wat if you don't know either it also exists grey (blue) GSD. I can post pics too.
> this color results in the cross between black and Sable color. and in some contries they use the white GSD with the black ones to get to the grey (blue) color. but as you may know here in europe the white GSD are not considerate GSD since the world war II. now they're swiss shepherds.
> so here the white GSD can't be registered as GSD. they are purebred GSD but in their register (pedigree) they are swiss shepherds.


Sable is a marking actually, not a color. Its a banding of the hairs where they are only black at the tip. parting the hair in a sable shows the light undercolor. Then to be even more confusing, you can have sable all over or you can have sable in saddle markings. 

Blue is actually a result of a dilution on the black causing black markings and leather to appear blue. There is also the liver dilution, causing black markings and leather to appear a chocolately brown. Pictures can be seen of both dilutions on the sites I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

> BowWowMeow said:
> I remember your dog! She's gorgeous. The coloring looks a lot like my Massie who was a high mix gsd.
> 
> We just don't have that color here in the U.S. The closest I've seen is red sable.
> ...


wha you have is what we call golden (red) GSD. when they born they are like the sable ones, that's why they are registered as sable ones cause a long time ago here in europe the golden (red) ones where forbiden to bred cause they're considered dangerous/agressive dogs.
so the gold(red) color was almost extint for a while it still is. and I get why, just the people that know them or have them know how they are. for example my Maggy and her brothers/sisters can't be alone with strangers etc. they only trust in family members who live with them everyday.
and when it comes to guard work they are the best and the fisrt ones to learn how to bite. Maggy's litter bite like adult dogs (really well) since they where 4 months old.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Marytess said:


> does she have white dogs in her blood line. cause the lack od the masc sometimes results from that.
> also in the cross between golden or recessive black/tans with sables.


 Her mother was all white and her father was mostly black, with red legs.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh, and white is caused by a masking gene that covers up what the genetic coloring/markings would be. White has no relation to if a dog will have a black mask or not, as the white shepherd gene covers up ALL markings with a white dog. The genes that control the mask and mantle (mask referring to the black muzzle, not to be confused with the term "masking") are completely separate. 

There are a lot of possible causes as to why whites were no longer allowed. The one that always made the most sense to me was because white markings on an otherwise blk/tan dog is a fault, and breeders didn't understand the different genes (white toes and chest is a completely different gene from the white masking gene that causes an all white dog) and felt using these white dogs in their breeding programs would result in more incidence of white markings and greater white. 

Then to really throw something funky in there, is the panda GSD 








Phenom Shepherds - Genetic Panda Info


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

lol at the panda GSD. nice one. 

here is the grey (blue) GSD ( the breeder get to this color only using black GSD's and sable GSD's

he's 8 or 9 years old on this pics.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Marytess said:


> oh by the wat *if you don't know either it also exists grey (blue) GSD. *I can post pics too.
> *this color results in the cross between black and Sable color. *and in some contries they use the *white GSD with the black ones to get to the grey (blue) color.* .


I'm not expert but that is NOT correct. Breeding a white GSD to a black one does NOT dilute the color to get a blue. Nor does breeding a sable to a black produce a blue. 

Blue is determined by a gene carried by one of the parents. Liver and Whites also carry genes that can produce these colors respectively. If a black and tan carries the gene for blue, they could produce a blue puppy. But breeding two colors together do NOT produce the blue color.


Illustrated Standard of the German Shepherd Dog, COLOR & PIGMENT


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

You can't get blue just from crossing a black and a sable. Blue is caused by a recessive dilution gene. Recessive means that two sets of the gene is needed for it to be expressed in the dog. So both parents must have carried the blue dilution gene. But what their expressed colors were doesn't really matter. 

Sable is a marking and not a coloring, and is dominant so it only requires one set to be expressed. Basically, what this means is if the dog carries sable, it will be sable. If its not sable, it must not carry the sable gene. 

But blue and liver are recessive. So a dog can carry the blue gene and be black, but if mated with another dog who carries the blue gene there is the possibility for blue puppies 

If this doesn't make sense, reading over the sites I listed earlier might help!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Lin! I knew it wasn't right but didn't know the specifics!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Yw  I had addressed it earlier, along with what white is genetically, but seems to have been skipped over! maybe I should quote myself lol.


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

yes Lin I know that. thanks for putting that here. I didnt explained myself right.  if I could write in Portuguese and you guys could read it and understand I would put it all that I know here. but in english is a little more dificult. lol


and about the white ones, I said that causa a friend of mine went to england and in some kennels (breeders) they use the white GS with the others that have the blue gene to get grey(blue) puppies. and as you know here in europe the dogs from white lines etc can't be registered as GSD. but they use the white ones and then say that the parents are other GSD with the colors that are aloud here. if you know what I mean.
only saying that the breeder that I know didn't use the white shephers to get to that dog like they do in england.


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful dogs!

People tend to think that the only true GSD is a black & tan, and are oblivious to the fact that many colour varieties exist! We have a solid black (with a small white 'star' on her chest) and everybody always asks what she is mixed with, or they say "what a nice black lab" or something, which I just don't understand!Personally I think the muzzle and giant ears are a dead give away...but that's just me I guess haha.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Marytess said:


>


Those are some gorgeous dogs! I am curious about the wall in this background. The ramp leading up to it makes it appear as though the dogs jump on the ramp, then over the wall and into the pretty massive drop afterwards. Is that accurate? How big of a drop is that?


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

> Rerun said:
> Those are some gorgeous dogs! I am curious about the wall in this background. The ramp leading up to it makes it appear as though the dogs jump on the ramp, then over the wall and into the pretty massive drop afterwards. Is that accurate? How big of a drop is that?


 
yes the dogs jump on that wall. but actually is the opposite of what you said. they jump over the wall and the ramp is where they drop. the wall has 2,5meters (8,2 feet).

here's a video of one of the dogs from or school jumping that wall. you can see it from the minute 1:15 to 1:51


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm impressed that you are not sitting on the fact that your dogs are different and promoting them only on the basis of colour. So glad to see the pictures of the dogs in training, doing bite work, jumping, climbing, retrieving, doing obstacles, socializing with other dogs!!! Now THAT is great to see, regardless of the dogs' colour (which, by the way, is gorgeous!).

Thank you for posting the pictures, all the dogs are beautiful and from the looks of it, strong, fearless, confident, and athletic, exactly what I would look for in the first place.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I posted before seeing the video, that is AWESOME!!


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

thanks Castlemaid. yes I only want to let people know that are other colors on GS.
and we do love all that stuff and the dogs too. their favourite part is the bite work.  they go crazy for it, totally different dogs when they see the sleeve and suit. and we have some of the fearless dogs I've ever seen especially the gold(red) ones.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Very Impressive! The gold colored GSD is so striking and gorgeous, I'm a little taken-a-back! I usually prefer dark sable and solid black, so for me to be so drawn to a solid gold/red GSD is a little unusual! lol I loved the video of the dogs working...they are very athletic and trained very, very well! Thanks for sharing...I enjoyed everything so much..


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Toffifay said:


> Very Impressive! The gold colored GSD is so striking and gorgeous, I'm a little taken-a-back! I usually prefer dark sable and solid black, so for me to be so drawn to a solid gold/red GSD is a little unusual! lol I loved the video of the dogs working...they are very athletic and trained very, very well! Thanks for sharing...I enjoyed everything so much..


This was exactly my thought as well.

Loved watching the video.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

very interesting to see the red/golden german shepherds.

There are still existing ancient herding dogs in Germany under the name of Altdeutsche Schaferhund. These are the original old heritage herding dogs divided by regions, one of them being southern highlands. From that region there is a red "gsd" known as the Harzer Fuchs.
Carmen 
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

here you go Harzer Fuchs. harzer fuchs - Google Search

first I am going to make you say awwww 



 then ohhh 



 

---- these were some of the regional dogs that were incorporated into the GSD.

all other herding dogs , regional dogs , outside of the NEW "GSD" were termed Altdeutsche shaferhund / hutehund . 

I would love to find a throwback to the Brindle . 

Genes never get lost, only hidden . 

Carmen 
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

carmspack said:


> ---- these were some of the regional dogs that were incorporated into the GSD.


I guess that at least partially explains the long stocks?


----------

